# x-axis digital readout scale



## bentprop (Sep 10, 2010)

I fitted the scale I bought last week over the past couple of days.
Rather than show every pic,I refer you to the photobucket album:
http://smg.photobucket.com/albums/v401/bramleynz/x-axis digital scale/
You will note I took the lazy way out,and fitted the scale to the t-slot normally used by the table stops.I never used them anyway,so this was the simplest way to go about it.
If I hadn't had that slot available,I would have fitted the scale at the back of the table,to make it less vulnerable,and because the cord between the reader head and the display unit isn't overly long.
Only one little problem cropped up.While I was fiddling with making the mounting plate for the reader head,one of the captive nuts fell out.I took the back off the unit,but still couldn't access the place where the nut lived.So I pushed the nut back in with a tiny screwdriver ,and once in place,applied a smidgeon of superglue to the outside rim of the nut with a pin.
Job done.Almost.I just scraped my hand on the corner of the ally angle I used as a protective cover.A bit of filing off the corner is called for.
Any comments,good or bad,invited.


----------



## Diy89 (Sep 10, 2010)

Nice and easy. Couldn't be done better!


----------



## rcmadness (Sep 10, 2010)

That is a heck of a good mount for the scale. I like because it looks like it belongs there.


----------



## Blogwitch (Sep 11, 2010)

Hans,

I don't want to be a killjoy, but having the running seal in that position is asking for trouble.

Really, in an attempt to keep swarf and liquids out, it should be mounted with the seal downwards. But because doing that would be difficult for you, you can minimise the risk drastically by making and fitting a small cover

The read head (the dark bit with the wire coming out of it) has to open up the overlapping seal edges to work, and that is the point of entry for anything you don't want in there. See C-o-C, and I hope that will explain things a little better.

It doesn't need to be a massive construction, just something stuck on with double sided tape will help towards stopping the crap getting in there.


Bogs


----------



## bentprop (Sep 11, 2010)

Thanks for the advice ,John.Do I understand correctly,I only need to cover the read head itself,not the whole scale?I'll scout around for something suitable today.regards.Hans.


----------

